# Bobber Set Up



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Been fishing for steelhead for a while now and just started getting into the bobber set up. Usually I just bounce the bottom. Curious has to how you guys set up your bobber rigs?


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

16# Siglon FF main line, bobber stop, bead, drennan float, .01 gram split, swivel, 1.5' of 14# Maxima shot line with a pencil lead threaded and secured with a bobber stop, and 2-3 other shot, swivel, 1' to 4' (depending on depth of 8.5# Rio Flouroflex with 1-3 .01-.03 gram split, eggloop, #10 Diawa X-point, bag secured with magic thread. If you want a picture of it let me know.


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

Main line, float stop, float, splitshot, barrel swivel, leader, Jig/bag/nymph rig

BAM!


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Steve_D said:


> Main line, float stop, float, splitshot, barrel swivel, leader, Jig/bag/nymph rig
> 
> BAM!


If I use a bobber stop, do I have to put the stop how deep i think the hole runs so my spawn is on the bottom, or can be floating above the bottom. Also, how long of a leader to i use. Thanks!


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Roger That said:


>


Good graphic, This always happens to me in the spring melt...


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

LMAO..

Excellent diagram.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Roger That, Great diagram, should help a lot of float fishers, and maybe instill the right mind set to some.

D


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I cannot believe the number of sinkers, it must be for fast water. There are times that I use up to three sinkers on my set up and times that I don't use any sinkers. When salmon fishing many times the spawn bag is only 6 inches under the float with no weight. I like the diagram it looks like one that I would use if I fished on the bigger rivers.


----------



## driften (Jun 13, 2002)

Those centerpin guys are pretty fussy when it comes to shotting their line. I think if done properly it minimizes disturbances in the drift of the egg due to mends, etc. as each successive shot soaks up some of the movement.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

I run maybe 5-7 shot depending on size of bobber, depth, speed, etc.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfishhunter39 (Mar 2, 2012)

Almost looks like my catfish float set-up, maby thats way I get a few eyes.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Shot is the most important part in centerpinning if my shot line isnt.up to par on the run or hole I'm fishing i dunno how many times ive added a bb or took one off and bam fish on! I've found on ne streams the fish are way more picky then saw nw streams! But yea that diagram is pretty much spot on!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catfishhunter39 (Mar 2, 2012)

While you know more then i do about the west side, I do most of my fishin in the sag bay.I mainly fish for cats, still looking for that big one.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I like to leave at least a 10" to 16" between my bait and any weight on the line it allows the subtle currents to take the bait and move it around more naturally.


----------



## marn1186 (Dec 27, 2009)

Does the float rig diagram above work well for floating and jig with wax worm?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

> Does the float rig diagram above work well for floating and jig with wax worm?


Yes


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

I was at Tippy tonight...first time in 15 years...trying float fishing for the first time...I used in egg sinker above the swivel instead of a series of shots. I know you want your bobber straight up and I had trouble figuring out as far as the amount of leader length to bobber and amount of weight.

I used a 7gr Raven float and noticed others were using larger floats and probably more weight to get their bait closer to bottom.

I did catch 2 smaller trout buy am going to experiment more with the split shot setup.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

7 Gram bobs are for pretty small water..... For the Tipp I'd be using a 15 or so.. depending on how fast it was and all that... but yah.... a lot of people use an egg sinker instead... just not me.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Egg sinkers like to flatten bobber stems.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

My setup is pretty simple. I run straight 6lb XT, 3 splitshot and a small jighead. I just use those notched bobbers with surgical tubing. If I lose everything on a snag, I'm retied and fishing in about a minute. I never liked a slip bobber for Steelheading.


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

gillcommander said:


> I was at Tippy tonight...first time in 15 years...trying float fishing for the first time...I used in egg sinker above the swivel instead of a series of shots. I know you want your bobber straight up and I had trouble figuring out as far as the amount of leader length to bobber and amount of weight.
> 
> I used a 7gr Raven float and noticed others were using larger floats and probably more weight to get their bait closer to bottom.
> 
> ...


I normally run a fm 5 or 6.2g raven when fishing tippy. Then start adding shot just below the float down to my swivel, using larger shot by the float and smaller the farther down I go. Then a small swivel with a 18" 5# floro leader with either a hook and spawn or a jig and waxie. Seems to work well for me


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I run one .. maaaaaybe two shot if absolutely necessary. It works for me and keeps line damage to a minimum.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Bobber on main line with the majority of shot, swivel, leader with usually 1 shot on it. I pretty much have 2 sizes of shot. And have between 3-10 of them on. Above tippy coffer at least 12-18gr float. Below I usually use 7-12.

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Roger That said:


>


 Carniverous Brown finclip! Too funny.:lol:


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Roger That said:


> 7 Gram bobs are for pretty small water..... For the Tipp I'd be using a 15 or so.. depending on how fast it was and all that... but yah.... a lot of people use an egg sinker instead... just not me.


 
If you are using a 15 gram bobber doesn't that mean you need to place 15 grams worth of split shot above your leader to make the jig float correctly? That's a lot of split shot!!!


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

gillcommander said:


> If you are using a 15 gram bobber doesn't that mean you need to place 15 grams worth of split shot above your leader to make the jig float correctly? That's a lot of split shot!!!


Depends on the size of shot used.. It could be 3 pieces or 20 pieces..


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

that is some nice illustration on your diagram...just don't get the slam on Hesperia???? Just messin with ya, grew up there.....Scott


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

I love Hespertucky!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

